# A question for the spaniel guys



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

All English springs come from field stock. The Bench dogs have been bred for specific looks and body. They actually all started out as land spaniels. Split into two groups Cocker spaniel and Springer spaniel both from the same litter. Cockers being small and Springer larger litter mates.

Here is a 1915 ESS 









The first FTC English Springer spaniel's mother was a cocker spaniel.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

gundogguy said:


> I agree with you Hal. I read the dogs entire body language. When Brandy and I grouse hunt I can tell she is on a bird because she will start looking out in front. Another thing she does when we grouse hunt is if she is close to a bird she at times will look to see where I am at. My young boys just crash through everything.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Meadows said:


> You may want to read the difference between Bench and Field
> 
> http://www.essft.com/fieldshow.html#FIELD
> 
> ...


Hey Meadow, welcome aboard the forum! I to have a Cliff daughter, Or Clifford the big red dog as Michael likes to call him, Zeta'a dam, is Buccleuch Thistle, owned by Alex Kerr. Zeta is not quite 2 1/2 yrsold.
What part of the country do you hale from? If you wish Send me a private message seeing you just joined the forum!

Hal


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Meadows said:


> You may want to read the difference between Bench and Field
> 
> http://www.essft.com/fieldshow.html#FIELD
> 
> ...





I'm with Brandy said:


> I agree with you Hal. I read the dogs entire body language. When Brandy and I grouse hunt I can tell she is on a bird because she will start looking out in front. Another thing she does when we grouse hunt is if she is close to a bird she at times will look to see where I am at. My young boys just crash through everything.


Good to hear about the your hunts with your troops!


----------



## Meadows (Oct 13, 2014)

We were in Bath NY with Mike when your girl won.It was our pups first trial.
I could not email you but I believe , did not have your email but you should be able to email me .


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Meadows said:


> We were in Bath NY with Mike when your girl won.It was our pups first trial.
> I could not email you but I believe , did not have your email but you should be able to email me .


Ah very good! Are you entered at the New Jersey trial?


----------

